# * You can get away with anything when you're a shredded sick ripped kunt *



## supreme666leader (May 21, 2021)

So this is mostly to tell about the test/dbol cycle im doing.

I gave most of my history in the members intro section, after lifting with 40lb dbs for a year and getting too out of shape for my liking i felt it was time for me to go back to the gym and fix myself up. I thought it was almost too late for me and why even bother and almost just felt like giving up and completely letting myself go.

I do have experience with prohormones but i usually felt like total shit on them and wish i knew about this site 10yrs ago, tren would make muscles strong but my dick completely weak and useless and other stuff just caused other problems, many cycles i attempted i stopped in less than a week. I knew getting back into this i needed a kickstart boost to get me going and never thought id find a source for the good stuff so i went and tried the mildest sarm ostarine. Dont know if it was real or not but this shit got me so sick, back swelling non stop urge to urine tasted like shit so stopped that after a week and felt better very soon after.

Was talking to a newer friend i had met and by crazy chance told me he could get me the good stuff, i didnt believe but told him i def wanted it and wanted to follow the recommended starter cycle here of test/dbol (test cyp 250mg twice a week) (dbol 30mg 4weeks 5th week at 40mg cuz i had extras) I did about 2 or 3 weeks of the test while i waited on the dbol, now i dont know if the dbol is fake or not maybe it is because i didnt really gain any weight but i am cutting. I understand dbol is more for bulking but wanted to follow the recommended cycle but also cut for the summer, i will try to use again for bulking this winter maybe a different brand than i had (pink square british dragons).

So i go the stuff together read the directions on here over and over about injected watched a few vids and still was nervous about dying from ****ing this up, first shot was in the ass cheek and that did feel sore for a few days when id sit down but not too bad, 2nd shot i did was in shoulder and that to my surprise wasnt too horrible other than my hand being shaky. I figured just sitting down going in the quad would be just too easy and it was for my 3rd shot, well when i woke up the next morning i couldnt walk right for 4 days so dont think ill try that again. I just go in shoulder now even heat the bottle a little before and after like 30mins dont feel a thing.

Going back natural i still felt pretty strong for someone who didnt really lift heavy for 5 years, I was able to start with incline benching 80s dbs for 4 sets of 12 so didnt think that was too bad. I tried getting back into deadlifts but kept pulling stuff and getting hurt even with light weight so had to stop, i dont have any injuries so not sure why this kept happening but knew id really hurt myself bad if i kept going with it and thats the last thing i need. Doing dumbell rows a few weeks later with 115s all of a sudden i was just holding it in left hand and felt like a thread snapped in my arm just that feeling i thought i was going to have to go to the hospital, but i still made it thru the session very carefully using lighter weight and that pain mostly went away but it took a month, other injury was on a chest machine my outer pec by armpit area same side as bicep injury got very sore so had to go way lighter on bench first week couldnt really do anything at all. Soreness completely goes away but when i bench it comes back, i switched from dbs to the bar on flat because i can control how far i go down, cant go all the way down on left side so im still very careful. 225lbs for a few reps started to hurt so i had to stop but its frustrating because it felt so light.

Incline i can do more weight because its less stress on my sore spot so at this point about 2months in i can db bench the 115s comfortably, shoulder presses cause no pain at all can do 4 sets of 10 with 95s. Guess thats good for my weight im 160lbs but not tall at 5'6 so thats why. Most i ever did on db shoulder press was 115s but i was like 25lbs heavier just too big but it did feel great to do that.

I do my lifting then 2 diff ab exercises and usually ride the spin bike for 20 30mins 4 or 5 days a week, when im home ill do some work with the dbs, abs, and run or walk outside. I started at 178 or 180lbs and im down to 160lbs now and ive never looked like this before cant believe it all came so fast and i still have 6 weeks left of test also added in creatine and animal cuts in a week and see what that does for me. I am ripped now veins all over my arms, abs , v cut all that stuff. I def feel i look like im on something and get alot of reactions from people, one guy even held up traffic on the road to ask me what i was on.

Difference with being on this is i feel amazing, never felt this good in my life other than minor strains in the gym. Bp is always perfect, urine tests perfect no problems at all, dick is working great and better than ever. I'm taking tudca/nac/hawthorne berry/ doing cardio as supports and have ais and pcts if and when needed. Ill usually take 12.5 of aromasin  twice a week or as needed but chest feels great.

Already looking forward to next cycle next year thanks for reading.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 22, 2021)

Thanks for starting a log.

I will say, punctuation like periods or commas would help make it a bit more coherent. I was out of breath reading that.

I’m sorry your “urine tastes like sh*t”, for example.

Sounds like a roller coaster.

Reactions and descriptions sound good. I am surprised by the choice to try dbol on a cut, but glad you’re pleased.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 22, 2021)

I need cliff notes of the original post. 

I'll follow your log man, keep it going.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 22, 2021)

Sorry guess i went on alot, typed this out while having dinner kinda rushed it.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 22, 2021)

Dbol promotes euphoria, makes you kind of feel like you're always just floatin in heaven/high on life

Tren also makes you feel like a God, but the downside is you get misconceived notions that every girl that glances at you wants to **** you and any guy that looks your direction is challenging you somehow.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 23, 2021)

Finally after a month had a bench day without any pain, still had to be careful.

185x12
205x12
215x12
235x8 it didnt feel bad but at that point i felt like id have to push harder to make 12 reps and didnt want to take a chance straining something again
drop set to 185x12 to make up for less reps

usually decline you can do more weight but for me i feel more of a strain so i have to be most careful on this

185x12 was nothing but to see how it felt
205x12
225x12
215x12
none of these were bad the worst part for me is the lift off than the actual reps almost feels like im doing half a pullover to get the bar into the right position. Im still not doing anything at near full strength to avoid injury.

Other machines felt good too like the pec fly machine, had bowl of oatmeal and started animal cuts today, feel great. Maybe more of an urge to pee but dont feel anything other than that.


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 23, 2021)

Following along. Keep
up the good work!


----------



## supreme666leader (May 23, 2021)

Thanks trying, biggest regret is going to planet fitness and not lifting heavy for over 5 years.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 30, 2021)

I honestly think the dbol i had was fake, nothing happened as i read online... no weight gain or anything like that, i think the test was doing all the work. I still have about 6 weeks left of test, since the dbol didnt do much i was thinking of doing some anavar for the last 4 to 6 weeks what do you guys think?

Left pec/shoulder/bicep injury is finally fully recovered but im still nervous to go full force on flat bench. I actually felt a bit of soreness on the right side now even with light weight but nothing like on the left side when it started.

205 x 12 
225 x 12
245 x 12
255 x 5 drop to 205 x 12 to make up for low reps, 255 didnt feel bad but the soreness was starting so i didnt want to take any chances.

Decline bench
205 x 12 this was a joke
225 x 12 i hate positioning over chest but once im there this again was nothing
235 x 12
255 x 9, was gonna do 245 but cant resist going heavier, almost couldnt position this right but got it, didnt feel too bad but stopping at 9 because didnt want to strain myself. oh and did a drop to 185 x 12 this felt like an empty bar even immediately after the heavy set.

I'm hoping very soon to be able to do 275 for 4 sets of 12 on both maybe more, this fall and winter i plan to bulk up 20 or 30 plans so would be nice to do 315 3 plates for 4 sets of 12 on both. Incline i like to stick to dumbells and my gyms highest are 125s and wont be so fun to pick up and kick back but once i can do those for 4 sets of 12 easily maybe ill switch to barbell incline.

Rest of the day was bicep work and some chest machines, abs, and some spin bike riding.

This is all great because im almost as strong as i ever was at like 185lbs but im cut at 160lbs, thanks for reading.


----------



## TODAY (May 31, 2021)

So, uh...


You do exercises other than bench, bench variations, and curls, yeah?


----------



## supreme666leader (May 31, 2021)

yes just dont post here every day, had time today.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 6, 2021)

Think the test is finally kicked in full force because i def look like im on now and making big gains in strength every week.

I swear by an energy drink and bowl of oatmeal pwo, never felt better.

Back day:

db rows
115x12
120x12
125x12
back down to 115x12 felt slight bicep strain

bent over db flies
think with 35s or 40s for 4 sets of 12

plate loaded tbar rows
went easy on these due to the strain but felt strong
3 platesx12
3 plates and a 10x12
same as above x 12
3 plates and a 25x12 usually max at this but it felt lighter this time

pec dec reverse flies
130 or 145 4 sets of 12

plate loaded lat pull downs
3 plates each side and a 25 x 12 for 3 sets
4 platesx 12 just being careful here but felt pretty light

cable pull rows
went lighter here didnt want to add to strain for 4 of 12.

always finish with 2 ab exercises and some time on the spin bike usually.
------------

incline day

so it was crowded at the gym and had to share the bench with these other guys, so went right for the 105s to start (still feel weak because i used to just start with 125s) and the other guys were shocked asking me if im really gonna start with those, so i went and did the set and they felt like nothing all while they were still talking about me in the background.

next set was 115s for 12 and it was great cuz i still did these like nothing, then onto 120s which also went up no problem but that aggerevated chest strain from a few days back so only did 4 or 5. Next set tried to do 100s but felt too much soreness so did one rep and gave up.

Did pullovers superset with db flies with 40s, seems pullovers really hurt my elbow may replace with something else next time.

Think i did pec flies cuz cable flies werent available for 4 sets of 12 but def felt strong other than having some strain. Also do leg work this day because its the only time i can fit it in, nothing crazy to be honest just pretty light on some machines so it goes pretty quick.

--------

Shoulder day

wasnt sure if strain would affect db shoulder presses,
95x12 felt pretty easy 
100x12 took a chance on these i was a bit nervous, went right up but felt that soreness on right side again but still did 12 but very happy i got this done. Most i ever did was 115 for 10 barely but it was sloppy and i was like 25lbs heavier so im very close to that point again. Once tried 120s but failed think id be able to get 105s up now.
85x12 2 final sets, decided to go lighter here but went too light should have gone to 90s these felt like toys which also made me happy.

db side raises 27.5lbsx12 4 sets

db shrugs 125s x 12 4sets with straps, these honestly feel very light prob wont bother doing next week but i superset with plate loaded shrug machine 4 plates each side feels about right also for 4 sets of 12.

50lb barbell front raises 4 sets of 12

also do some tricep work this day because after the presses its a very easy quick day.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2021)

Good work! I'm curious, what are your current stats (height, weight, estimated body fat).


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 6, 2021)

5'6 or 5'7, weight id guess now anywhere from 161 to 164, been feeling extra hungry lately maybe sneaking in too much peanut butter or cashews havent done as much cardio lately because weather hasnt been so great. Body fat im really not sure of id say based off google images i look pretty similar to 9 or 10%. I'm starting to like the slightly fuller look better have veins all over and abs so thats great. I started at 180lbs like 16 or 18% bf and same height... too bad theres nothing i can do to fix that.

I'm pretty excited to see what ill be able to lift when i bulk to 185-195 this fall winter and i get on some stronger stuff, should be fun.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2021)

Wow, we're pretty close to the same but you're crazy strong compared to me... even before my injury. You're doing 125lb dumbbell rows for 12 reps, perfect form, no twisting of the torso or use of momentum? I'm 166lbs, 5'8", maybe 11-12% body fat (could be lower... not sure), and I would only use 70's for DB rows; using a 3-1-1 tempo. That's crazy to me at 160lbs. Good job man, hopefully I can get that strong soon.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2021)

I just happened to be going through Eazy's thread, and you are basically as strong as he is on rows, and he has 80lbs more mass. My mind is blown...

Again, great job.. but be careful not to injure yourself brother. Otherwise you may end up down for months like what I did to myself.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/35897-220lbs-10-BF-by-May-2023?p=687178&viewfull=1#post687178


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 6, 2021)

Honestly anything below 115 on db rows is very light now, but im only like 160lbs so with the 125s i also have to work harder to keep my balance, i used to cheat more in the past lifting but now the last thing i want to do is get hurt ,if i cant do the wait ill have to keep trying and be patient until i get there. ive been working thru soreness and minor injuries for the past two months so im very cautious with everything and dont even really go full force because i fear really straining or tearing something. btw my other huge problem with those are grip too, sometimes if i dont wrap the strap just right im not even holding the db will all my fingers so ill have to rush the set before it just slips out of my hand.

didnt really think 125s were that great, seen other guys doing it who dont even look all that big.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2021)

translate it to barbell rows.. that's 250lbs... which is 2 plates + 12.5lbs on each side. I don't see many guys pulling that weight on bent over barbell rows who aren't already big. So give yourself some credit; that's impressive for that particular exercise. Or maybe I'm just really weak AF. LOL :32 (18):


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 6, 2021)

I guess im always harder on myself feel like im not doing good enough... Deadlift is shit tho could never get great at those.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2021)

Deadlifts are hard; requires a good amount of technique. I'm only deadlifting 225 for reps, but yet I squat over 300. So I share this struggle with you :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> translate it to barbell rows.. that's 250lbs... which is 2 plates + 12.5lbs on each side. I don't see many guys pulling that weight on bent over barbell rows who aren't already big. So give yourself some credit; that's impressive for that particular exercise. Or maybe I'm just really weak AF. LOL :32 (18):



Dumbell rows don't translate to barbell rows like that...


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Dumbell rows don't translate to barbell rows like that...



Forgive me for trying to simplify something for the sake of conversation. My point was that he's not lifting light weight while doing rows, especially for his size. Can we agree to that?


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 6, 2021)

Well rows for the hoes right??


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Well rows for the hoes right??



<heavy sigh>....


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 8, 2021)

Are you putting on much muscle mass with the increased weights you're lifting ?


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 8, 2021)

Nothing much to say about past two lifting days, went lighter on bench day due to soreness. Did back again at different gym they had heavier dbs and 125 didnt feel bad so tried 135s then 140s ill admit form wasnt perfect for later reps but got it done.



Before starting anything.



Like 5 6 weeks ago



Few days ago, sorry for shitty quality.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 15, 2021)

nothing really new to talk about, did back today, 4 sets of db rows 115x12 to warm up then 3x125x12 easy with great form along with the other back exercises of course.

Last week i had some bad pip in my shoulder which was weird because i had no pip for like 2 months, maybe the new vial i started is bad but ill have to wait and see left shoulder was killing me friday but all pain is gone now, ive been going in that spot for like two months today i went in right shoulder but it didnt go perfect  so had needle in a bit longer than i would have liked but hope all is ok feel a bit sore and itl either get better or worse hopefully better of course, thinking about getting rid of this vial if this keeps happening its the same exact brand from same person but not sure why this is happening.

Also have access to new stuff soon, gonna do some low dose anavar for the last 4 weeks like 25mg also what do you guys think of throwing some low dose proviron in too? like 25mg as well?


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 15, 2021)

How bout some videos?


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 15, 2021)

thought about it, have to see if tripod is there but i always forget to look, want to wait til im fully healed in chest area too. hopefully this wednesday.


----------



## Jin (Jun 15, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> thought about it, have to see if tripod is there but i always forget to look, want to wait til im fully healed in chest area too. hopefully this wednesday.



Tripod. 

Is that a dick reference or an actual tripod. Never can tell with you.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 15, 2021)

Jin said:


> Tripod.
> 
> Is that a dick reference or an actual tripod. Never can tell with you.



Nah that wouldnt work cuz my dick is too long. But seriously, any thoughts on anavar w proviron?


----------



## Joliver (Jun 15, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Nah that wouldnt work cuz my dick is too long. But seriously, any thoughts on anavar w proviron?



Proviron and var are both DHT drugs. I wouldn't take proviron unless your tripod dick wasn't working or you wanted the anti-e effect. 

Proviron probably wouldn't be useful unless your body fat is sufficiently low. Then it'll increase your "hardness." 

Var is pretty good. Fairly mild. Won't pick up a lot of weight, but if your body fat is low enough, you'll get some vascularity and hardness.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks, exactly what im looking for .


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 21, 2021)

got on 25mg each of anavar and proviron, def feel a difference. The proviron makes me hornier and harder helps with recovery too almost comparable to cialis. Its a very low dose of anavar but i feel way more pumped like ill wake up feeling pumped and fuller, looking more cut seeing veins in the abs vcut area. 

Switched to a diff brand of test and now theres no pip so guess old stuff was junk and has to be thrown out too bad cuz i got ripped off so bad on it paid like 5x the going rate but didnt have any other options.

Still dealing with the chest soreness but figured id try something a little different today
db flat bench actually feels better than the bar so did 4 sets of 85s for 20 reps... still frustrating because it was very light but still felt the soreness a bit. superset with flat bench db flies with the 40s.

decline barbell, 155x20 2 sets of 175x20 195x20

chest press machine 4 very light sets of 20 superset with very light pec dec

4 sets of ez bar curls 110lbs / plate loaded preacher curls/ concentration curls/ db curls with 40s for sets of 8 to burn out

decline bench crunches 12 to each side 12 regular ones this is the craziest ab exercise

another ab machine

did some cardio did some fast incline walking but had to cut short because calves were getting too pumped. Ill just try to keep going lighter to work thru this soreness and hopefully thats it with the setbacks.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 22, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> got on 25mg each of anavar and proviron, def feel a difference. The proviron makes me hornier and harder helps with recovery too almost comparable to cialis. Its a very low dose of anavar but i feel way more pumped like ill wake up feeling pumped and fuller, looking more cut seeing veins in the abs vcut area.
> 
> Switched to a diff brand of test and now theres no pip so guess old stuff was junk and has to be thrown out too bad cuz i got ripped off so bad on it paid like 5x the going rate but didnt have any other options.
> 
> ...



When I said proviron and var were both DHT derivatives, I negated to mention that, in conjunction, they (proviron especially...var depends on some things) will absolutely DUST the hair off of your head and summarily relocate it to your back.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 22, 2021)

hmm that may not be good, so far havent seen any changes, only hair loss i plan on is a haircut soon but really if i noticed anything like that would dropping the proviron stop the hair shedding?


----------



## Joliver (Jun 22, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> hmm that may not be good, so far havent seen any changes, only hair loss i plan on is a haircut soon but really if i noticed anything like that would dropping the proviron stop the hair shedding?



I don't want to get preachy here, but proviron, outside of the anti-e effects or boner trouble, is generally an overkill. The anti-e effect isn't even comparable to aromatase inhibitors, so even that is "old school." It seems like you're looking to add things just to add things. Like the first "kitchen sink" cycle. If you do those...you won't learn what does what for you. Preaching over. 

On to the proviron, if you notice it, it's too late. The hair loss cycle is miniaturization before the shed. Lots of follicles will be dead or dying before they let go. So, if it isn't the end all be all of drugs...and trust me, proviron isn't--drop it. Var alone is fine.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks , better stop taking it


----------



## smguffer (Jun 23, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Dbol promotes euphoria, makes you kind of feel like you're always just floatin in heaven/high on life
> 
> Tren also makes you feel like a God, but the downside is you get misconceived notions that every girl that glances at you wants to **** you and any guy that looks your direction is challenging you somehow.




what if you feel like the women want to fk you, and the guys do too? .. tren for the wen


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 23, 2021)

smguffer said:


> what if you feel like the women want to fk you, and the guys do too? .. tren for the wen



If youre a guy doing the gym and steroid thing right most women prob do look at you and wanna **** you.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 5, 2021)

pain is pretty much finally all gone.

did shoulders the other day

db press 
95x12 100x12 105x10 (almost failed on getting these going up for 1st rep), 95x12, 95x15
so 95s are pretty easy now so ill go for 100s for all sets and maybe more if im feeling good, dbs actually feel heavier just carrying them than pressing them so that throws me off sometimes.

woke up at my gfs house and she actually has a brand new scale so i weighed myself just about naked and was 159lbs this morning, gym scale is never accurate and im dressed so that adds a few lbs.

did full chest today
85x12 felt like nothing
95x12 felt pretty effortless
110x12 didnt feel bad at all but no pain
110x12
120x11 felt nervous to try but did anyway

all superset with incline flies with 45s

flat bench
i was getting tired and crazy pumped at this point
185x12
205x12x4 could have gone heavier but was still being cautious
all superset with flat db flies 45s

decline bench .. you guys do this? think its worth it?
185x12x5
very light for me but at this point i thought chest would burst so wanted to go easy. since injury is gone i may go back to splitting chest and arms between two days because now i have to do less weight on flat and decline.

superset with pec dec machine - this machine would actually cause the most pain, nothing at all today but i did still go light.

120-125s for 5 sets of 12 on incline would be great, sets of 12 on flat 275lbs would be great.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 30, 2021)

Cycle ended like 2 weeks ago and decided to cruise instead of pct so doing 150mg of test c once a week. So far strength is holding maybe even getting slightly better only thing i miss is that crazy pumped full look and feeling from the anavar.

Even going pretty much full force havent really got sore or injured for 2-3 weeks finally i think it may have been glycergrow pump supp that i stopped taking.

decline benched 255lb for 12 but that was last set and after heavy db bench so was getting tired
for db bench i did 105s x 12 115s x 12 125sx12 3 sets.

incline bench - 115s x 12, 125s x 12 120s x 12 for 3 sets weird that 125s feel so much worse than 120s but still happy to do those.

shoulder press - usually do 5 sets of 100s for 12 but if im feeling it ill try one or two with 105s just worry about setting up and burning all that energy to fail the starting lift. i did fail last week on a set so dropped to 90s and that felt like nothing.

125lb db rows are very easy now.

so before last week i have to admit i wasnt doing deadlifts or legs at all but i added in a new day with all of that.

first week
deadlifts - 225 x 5, 275 x 5, 295 x 5, 325 x 2
squat - bar x 5, 135 x 5 , 135 x 5, gave up after that legs felt sore didnt want to fail
know this all sounds like a joke but im serious, havent done legs for like 10yrs and had to get used to the bar being on my back just wearing a tank top.

calf raises
leg curls
leg extentions
leg press - 2 plates x 12, 2 plates x 12, 3 plates x 12 , 3 plates x 12, 4 plates x 12

felt sore for like 3 days afer.

2nd week, few days ago.

trap bar deadlifts (only bar avail)
either i got stronger or these are easier, i tried these when starting out a few months ago and 275 almost killed me. Ive been watching videos and went into this with a different atttitude to just lift fast and not be scared of it but also dont want to get hurt.

im not sure how much the bar weighs but these weights are assuming its 45lbs .. someone tell me if this is wrong.

225 x 5 , 275 x 5, 295 x 5 these still felt very easy and i was surprised 325 x 5, 355 x 5 felt heavy but not horrible.

squats
135 x 5 , 135 x 5, 155 x 5, 185 x 5, 205 x 5 getting the motion back its much easier now ill prob start at 185 next week.

hyperextentions with 40lb kettlebell weight 5 sets of 20
and the same exercises as week before

leg press - 4 plates x 12, 5 plates x 12, 6 plates x 12, 6 x 12, 5 plates x 12.


----------



## supreme666leader (Sep 26, 2021)

new lifts at 173lbs ...

bench 275x12 295x6 prob could have hit 10 or 12 if i didnt do that last set.
135s dbs 12 2 sets on flat
125s 12 4 sets on incline

made big gains in trap bar dl, last week did 450 x 5 not too horrible ... will try 470 for 5 tomorrow, doing 500 for 5 or 10 would be amazing id video that.

im going to start new cycle next week, should i start new thread to log that?


----------



## eazy (Sep 26, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> should i start new thread to log that?


Yes


----------



## Send0 (Sep 26, 2021)

I think breaking logs up to bulk, cut, maintenance phases is useful when personally looking back through them. I agree with eazy, start a new log.


----------



## supreme666leader (Sep 26, 2021)

Ok thanks


----------



## supreme666leader (Sep 28, 2021)

Was able to dl 470 for 5 yesterday then did 440 for 5 and 2 sets of 430 for 5 oh and 340 for 5 warmup to start


----------

